# prayers needed



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

2 local riders were injured in a atv accident with a steel cable streched across an old gravel pit road ,tue in jonesboro, ar.matthew clyde moody ,was pronouced dead at the site,michael wayne wilkey,was airlifted to memphis ,an still listed in critical condition.
i would like to send out my prayers to the surving famaly an for the fast recovery of mr wilkey.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Prayers sent. Was it strung intentionally? Cops out looking for the culprit? They will be charged for murder if caught.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

prayers here also and yeah id like to know more about that so keep us informed


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

wow, this morning is just full of bad news!! Prayers sent, hope he has a quick recovery and that the family and friends of the deceased are comforted in their time of need.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

prayers out to there family.. thats pretty low down if it was intentional


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Our thoughts are with friends and family of the two riders.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Prayers sent. If it was intentional, I hope they fry the BASS TURDS that done it..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the cable was up to keep traffic (trash dumpers)out of an old gravel pit , but the cable did not apear to be flagged or marked in any way ,the wilkey man is still in icu in searious condition ,an not able to shead any light on the accident ,the paper reported this morning that they were brotherinlaws


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Prayers sent.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

This upsets me alot people don't think when they do stuff they may have marked it with somthing like marker tape but the atuf dries up and flies away I had a Freind o a Freind who was decapitated on a skiidoo when some one tried to keep people off his road


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had close calls with those cables before myself. A lot of people think it's a deterrent. But it's very dangerous. There's no sense in someone getting hurt. But I'm sure no one intended for someone to be hurt. Prayers sent that way. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

